# بداية دورة معمقة في الالكترونيك



## eng.Baha (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اعزائي المهندسين و المهتمين بالالكترونيك, احب ان اقدم سلسلة من الدروس في الالكترونيك.
السلسلة ستكون ان شاء الله مركزة على المبادئ الاساسية للالكترونيك وبالتدريج حتى نتعمق شيئا فشيئا .وارجو من المهتمين المتابعة و التركيز حتى نتعاون جميعا و تعم الفائدة ومن الله التوفيق.


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق انشالله


----------



## seen209 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

متى تبدأ الدورة؟


----------



## eng.Baha (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*مقدمة دورة الالكترونيك*

السلام عليكم وكل عام والجميع بخير:
في البداية نسأل لماذا ندرس الالكترونيك؟

لا يخفى على احد منا الدور الذي تلعبه الاجهزة الالكترونية في حياتنا اليومية وكيف انها تسهل علينا حياتنا بل ان من الصعوبة ان نستغني عن بعضها,من منا لا يشاهد التلفاز يوميا , ومن منا لايتحدث بالجوال كل يوم يرسل الرسائل القصيرة , ومن يستطيع ان يستغني عن الحاسوب و الانترنت في هذه الايام, ولم يعد الامر مقتصرا على الهواتف الجوالة والحواسيب المحمولة و التلفاز وغيرها, وانما تطورت الاموركثيرا حتى اصبح لدينا البريد الالكتروني والكتاب الالكتروني و التجارة الالكترونية و البنوك الالكترونية والمتاجر الالكترونية والحكومة الالكترونية و غيرها الكثير الكثير.
وبدراسة الالكترونيك نستطيع فهم الية عمل هذه الاشياء, ارجو ان هذه الاجابة المختصرة مقنعة بالنسبة لك
و ارى انك الان متحمس للبدء بعد ان وجدت نفسك محاطا بالتطبيقات الالكترونية من كل جانب و انك فعلا بحاجة لمعرفة كيفية عملها...... جهز حالك و سوف نبدأ بعد قليل


----------



## eng.Baha (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*دورة الالكترونيك-الدرس 1*

السلام عليكم

ماهو الالكترون؟ولماذا استحوذ كثيرا على اهتمام العلماء؟

حسنا,دعونا نبدأ القصة من البداية. نحن نعلم جيدا ان جميع المواد في الكون تتألف من ذرات , ولو رجعنا الى اصل الكلمة ذرّة والتي تسمى بالانكليزية (atom) لوجدنا انها مشتقة من الكلمة الاغريقية (اتوموس) والتي تعني غير القابل للانقسام , حيث كان من المعروف سابقا ان الذرّة هي اصغر شيئ في الوجود,وبقي الحال كما هو عليه حتى ظهور عدد من العلماء الذين حاولوا بنظرياتهم تفسير الذرة مثل دالتون,فاراداي,رذرفورد, و بور.بعيدا عن هذه المقدمة التأريخية التي لا بد منها نأتي الى النظرية الذرية التي تنص على ان الذرّة تتكون من نواة في الوسط متكونة من البروتونات الموجبة و النيوترونات المتعادلة , وتحاط النواة بجسيمات صغيرة جدا جدا سالبة الشحنة تدعى الالكترونات.


واخيرا ,,,, عدنا من التأريخ بجواب على الشق الاول من السؤال الذي اوردناه في المقدمة.

جيّد, والان لنحاول الاجابة على الشق الثاني من السؤال....
لنرجع قليلا الى النظام الذرّي, ونركز قليلا, النواة كبيرةالكتلة وتتوسط الذرّة , بينما الالكترونات صغيرة الكتلة و تدور حول النواة , ويمكن ان نعتبر ان كتلة الذرّة تتركز في نواتها, لماذا؟؟؟ اتمنى لو اسمع اجابات 


حسنا, لنرجع الى الالكترون المسكين الذي يدور حول النواة ,لنكتشف معا ما هي القوى المؤثرة فيه و التي تبقيه محافظا على مداره.
طبعا هناك قوة جذب كبيرة من النواة الموجبة الشحنة, ولكن السرعة الهائلة التي يدور بها الالكترون في مداره تبقيه محافظا على مساره, اذا في الظروف الاعتيادية يبقى الالكترون يدور في المدار المحدد له وهو ما يسمى بالالكترون المرتبط(bound electron).

حسنا, نستكمل فيما بعد....


----------



## eng.Baha (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*فهرس دورة الالكترونيك*

السلام عليكم
قبل ان نستكمل الدرس الاول من الدورة , و نظرا لعدد المداخلات و الاستفسارات المشجعة التي وصلت الى (0):82: , احببت ان اعرض فهرس الدورة حتى يكون الجميع على اطلاع بالمواضيع التي سوف نتناولها.

1-مقدمة عن الذرة 
2-انواع المواد في الطبيعة
3-التيار الكهربائي وفرق الجهد
4-الفرق بين الالكترونيك التماثلي و الرقمي 
5-مكونات الدوائر الالكترونية
6-الدايود وانواعه بالتفصيل
7-الترانسزتور وانواعه بالتفصيل
8-الدوائر المتكاملة
9-الالكترونيك الرقمي
10-نظم الاعداد
11-البوابات المنطقية
12-الجبر البوليني
13-دوائر الـ flip-flop
14-معالجة الاشارة الرقمية
15-بعض تطبيقات الالكترونيك في الحياة اليومية

فقط اود الاشارة الى ان هذه المواضيع سيتم ان شاء الله تناولها بالتفصيل , وربما قد نتطرق الى مواضيع اخرى ان احببتم ذلك طبعا, كما اشير الى ان طرح المواضيع سيكون متسلسلا اي لفهم احد الدروس عليك ان تفهم الدرس السابق له وهكذا.

تحياتي


----------



## seen209 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ننتظر موضوعك اخي العزيز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 سبتمبر 2011)

أخى
شكرا لهذا الجهد - جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
رجاء وضع باقى السلسلة كلها فى موضوع واحد كباقى المواضيع هنا حتى يسهل على المتابع أن يراجع الدروس خاصة أنك تقول أن أى درس يجب أن يفهم ما قبله لذا يجب أن يكون ما قبله قريبا لا أن يبحث عنه فى المنتدى بكامله و شكرا


----------



## maher_guizeni (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق انشالله*


----------



## eng.Baha (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*نستكمل الدرس الاول*

السلام عليكم

بداية شكرا جزيلا على تفاعلكم مع الموضوع:56: , و اعتذر عن التأخير بسبب ظروف العمل:18:....على العموم
لنستكمل معا:67:

سؤال: ماهو الالكترون المرتبط (bound electron)؟
اعتقد الجواب على هذا السؤال مدخل مهم للالكترونيات كما سنكتشف لاحقا , لماذا؟
لأن الـ (bound electron), نستطيع ان نصفه بالالكترون الذي يدور بمداره المخصص له حول النواة
اي بمعنى اخر هو الكترون مستقر ولا يشارك في التوصيل الكهربائي....واو وصلنا الى مرحلة جديدة ما المقصود بالتوصيل الكهربائي اساسا؟؟؟
تم تصنيف المواد في الطبيعة على هذا الاساس (التوصيلية) اي القابلية على التوصيل الى ثلاث اصناف كما يلي:
1-مواد عازلة 
2-مواد موصلة
3-مواد شبه موصلة

صحيح , هذا ما درسناه في مادة الفيزياء, اليس كذلك؟؟؟ 
ولكن هل سألنا انفسنا مرة: ما اساس هذا التصنيف ؟

صدقوني سر الفهم الصحيح للالكترونيات يكمن في الاجابة على مثل هذه الاسئلة, التي يعتبرها الكثيرون منّا وللأسف مجرد مقدمة لابد منها في بداية كل كتاب يتناول مادة الالكترونيات.

وتذكّر جيّدا بأن هذه المبادئ الاساسية هي التي ادت فيما بعد الى اختراع الدايود (Diode) ومن ثم الترانسزتور (Transistor) لذلك سأحاول قدر الامكان ان اوّصلها لكم بأبسط الطرق لذلك سأوضح بالتفصيل المقصود بالتوصيل الكهربائي , وسأفصل انواع المواد في الطبيعة 

نستكمل فيما بعد:56:


----------



## علي القفل (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بس دي بدايات


----------



## blootchy (25 سبتمبر 2011)

متابع مشكور اخي بانتظار المزيد


----------



## Alssarem (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majed_19845 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

والله دورة أكثر من رائعة أخي بهاء، ونا متابع معك من الآن
أسلوب شرح رائع

وياريت لو تكمل الدورة حتى النهاية لأن المنتديات العربية والكتب العربية تفتقر الى دروس الالكترونيات
وشكرا لك

تحياتي


----------



## aissa70 (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## abdulghany (9 فبراير 2013)

aissa70 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي



اخي الكريم درس شيق بس نرجوا المتابعة حتى تعم الفائدة ولك كل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 فبراير 2013)

أخى
لو مهتم قهنا سلسلة أخرى
الدوائر الرقمية - ما تريد أن تعرفه عنها - ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## issa804 (4 مارس 2013)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك لله غير


----------

